# Lipstick Jungle



## Susanne (Sep 7, 2009)

Next week will be the start of "Lipstick Jungle" here.

Does anyone watch it? How do you like it?

I will definitely watch the first episode, because I love NY and was a huge fan of Sex And the City!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 7, 2009)

I love sex and the city and lipstick jungle just didn't seem nearly as good to me.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't realize that Lipstick Jungle was still on.  I think that it was cancelled here in the US.  I did enjoy the show but nothing will ever even come close to SATC to me.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 7, 2009)

The show was cancelled in North America after 2 seasons.  It was OK but nowhere near as good as SATC!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2009)

I loved the show! Especially the make up but i was so sad when they cancelled the show


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually liked the show too. I was sad when it got cancelled. I think it would have done better on cable.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 8, 2009)

Just two seasons? 

I will watch it, I hope I will like the makeup and fashion- I will let you know!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

i loved the show and was pretty bummed that they cancled it here in the U.S. :-\


----------



## Susanne (Sep 15, 2009)

It will start tomorrow here!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2009)

I was thinking of ordering the DVDs from Amazon.


----------



## nunu (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It will start tomorrow here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let us know how you like it.
I will order season 2 from Amazon. I liked the make up and style of the girl who plays a designer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She had awesome make up. 

I'm gutted the show was axed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes it was nothing compared to SATC but it was entertaining.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_i loved the show and was pretty bummed that they cancled it here in the U.S. :-_

 
So season two has started here now and I love it!! I can't believe it won't go on after this season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really, really love it every week again.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ I liked the make up and style of the girl who plays a designer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She had awesome make up. 
_

 





 Victory is awesome and has stunning makeup!


----------

